# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Chế tạo đầu hàn orbital - hàn quỹ đạo - orbital welding

## nhatlinh

Em vừa chế xong phiên bản đầu tiên hàn orbital nhưng cơ cấu kẹp chỉ kẹp được 1 cỡ ống, muốn kẹp cỡ ống khác phải thay đầu kẹp. Bác nào có ý tưởng gì để kẹp được các cỡ ống khác nhau không. Không biết mấy cái máy trên thị trường nó thiết kế kẹp kiểu gì.

----------

CKD

----------


## nhatlinh



----------

CKD

----------

